# AB Radio-Vivarium set up for plants and frogs



## demonr6

I'll check it out.. won't be calling, the guards don't let me call out until after 1pm.


----------



## Robert H

Chris Brown, (ukamikazu) is also joining us to discuss his new soil substrate recipe


----------



## darkestsky

I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Steve001

Booked marked


----------



## Gatekeeper

We hope that you guys can call in with some of your own experiences or of course questions. Chris will be discussing his new soil substrate system that he is currently developing which will take mineralized top soil to the next level we hope!


----------



## JoraaÑ

Cool...looking forward for the show.


----------



## Robert H

Thank you to Glenn, Chris and Betty for coming on. Great discussion. If you missed the show. it is archived as a podcast you can listen to at any time.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Thanks for having us Robert. Was a pleasure and I hope through my ramblings, someone got something out of it.


----------



## Robert H

You were great Glenn! I had a couple technical issues...


----------



## JoraaÑ

Nice talk show ya.


----------



## Robert H

Thanks Joraan. You should join us


----------



## Robert H

This coming Saturday, Feb 4th, the topic is collecting plants and rare plants-

An open discussion about peoples favorite plants, those rare, hard to find plants, and growing plants emersed.

I will be speaking to a couple of this forums youngest hobbyists and a couple of the more seasoned plant collectors! Join in and learn some of the secrets to growing these plants that you most likely will not find in any books. Just click below

Plant Addiction!


----------



## Gatekeeper

Thats a nice panel of individuals there. Should prove to be a great discussion. I will certainly be listening in!


----------



## wetworks

I did not know about this- somehow I missed the OP. I will definitely tune in next time though.


----------



## Robert H

all the shows are archived on the blogtalkradio web page for the show, and you can listen to them any time just by hitting play or whatever it says! :smile:


----------



## darkestsky

Just finished listening to the show. Nice work! I think I may need to find some humus....


----------



## Gatekeeper

darkestsky said:


> Just finished listening to the show. Nice work! I think I may need to find some humus....


Its still be tested, but we are working on it!


----------



## plantbrain

I think I first heard the term "collectoritis" from Jeff Kropp in the SFBAAPS group maybe 1996? 

Perhaps some have said it before then, but this was the 1st time I'd heard the term and was able to document it.


----------



## Robert H

first time I heard it, I thought it was something ENTIRELY different! :hihi:

Tom, you should call in and join us! You are the ultimate collector.


----------



## Robert H

This saturday, Feb 11th, 10 am pacific time, the guest is Brandon Mclane, President of Florida Aquatic Nurseries! Call in and ask questions of the biggest grower of aquatic plants in the USA!

Every caller wins a free prize this week, fish food, driftwood, fertilizers, tweezers, and lots more goodies!


----------



## Robert H

Thanks for a GREAT show with all the people who called in! I had a blast!


----------



## wastedtime

I tuned in, really interesting show. Thank you for putting it together.


----------



## aaronbrown

i missed it due to having to go buy a suite for my grandmothers funeral


----------



## Robert H

This saurday, 10 am pacific time, Shrimp in the Planted Aquarium with guest "ShrimpNMoss" Howard will answer all your shrimpy questions!


----------



## madness

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Robert H

March 17th, Tom Barr is the special guest and the subject will be everything you want to know about Co2!


----------



## Robert H

This week, Going wild with Ted Judy and PT's Laura Lee!

Ted is a writer for TFH and took a trip to Africa which he will tell us about, and Laura Lee will tell us about her trip to South America...plants, fish, and all that good stuff!


----------



## lauraleellbp

It was lots of fun, Robert, thanks for having me! :biggrin:


----------



## Robert H

Laura, you were fantastic! That was tons of fun. One of my favorite shows. Don't miss "Laura gone wild". !!!
You can still listen to the recorded podcast


----------



## Robert H

This coming saturday, the discussion is about foreground plants and we try and tackle all the carpeting and foreground plants out there and how to grow them.


----------



## Robert H

Chad is joining me tomorrow to talk about foreground plants. All you plant nerds and wannabe plant nerds, tune in, call in and join the fun. We will be talking about which plants have worked for us and why. More people who call in, the more ground we can cover...no pun intended!


----------



## Robert H

This coming saturday, Joshua Wiegert joins us to talk about north American fish and plants and we will talk about how to set up a biotope. Joshua is a writer for Aquarium Fish International magazine. Call in and join us live, or listen later....we are now on ITunes!

Next week the 17th, Tom Barr is on to talk about C02, April 7th is Stan Sung.


----------



## Robert H

This Saturday, Tom Barr joins us live and the show is open to live callers with questions, toll free! The subject is C02 in the aquarium, but this gentleman who is considered by most to be the most knowledgable plant guru on the planet is willing to take questions about anything.

Tom created the EI method, has his own web site and newsletter called The Barr Report, and has been a pioneer in this hobby. Don't miss this opportunity to speak with a legend!


----------



## wastedtime

Sweet, I'll be tuning in for sure


----------



## Rockhoe14er

Great radio show. I have a question that Tom brought up in the last show. He talked about turning his pH probe into a co2 meter by using a semipermeable membrane with 4dkh solution that was permeable to co2 and not water. Could you put a kordon breather bag and fill it up with 4dkh solution and put your pH probe in there then have an instant co2 meter?


----------



## Robert H

You will need to ask Tom that, I don't know.


----------



## Robert H

This Saturday, March 31st 10 am pacific time, Chris Brown returns to talk about his Humus soil substrate recipe in detail for the whole hour! If you are interested in soil substrates, this is a new method Chris has been developing that should be easy to work with and have great results. Call in live to ask Chris questions or email your questions.

I have some special give aways for callers this week!

Calls are toll free.


----------



## Robert H

I am lining up guests for the next two months. Let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## Robert H

Stan Sung, TFH writer, is on today in 30 minutes! Stan will be talking about loaches and his collecting trips to China, Thailand and Burma. Call in and ask him questions! Free prizes to every caller!


----------



## Robert H

This week the topic is Fish room automation with Markus Brown


----------



## Robert H

Learn all about Cryptocorynes with guest Art G. the founder of APC, 10 am today pacific time, 1pm east coast time. Call in live, toll free with questions


----------



## Robert H

This week the discussion is planted nano aquascaping with Planted tanks own 
Kiran Ravindra.

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/aquabo...dio-secrets-to-planted-nanos-with-kiran-ravin


----------



## wastedtime

Kiran is a star :bounce: .. will tune in for sure.


----------



## Robert H

nano-fu master!


----------



## Robert H

I have some petrified wood I will be giving away during the show to a caller


----------



## Robert H

This week Frank Wazeter of ADG will be talking about Aquascaping principals and design, and Iwagumi.


----------



## Robert H

If anyone has suggestions for additional guests on the show, please let me know


----------



## Robert H

We may have some surprise guests as well


----------



## Da Plant Man

Hey! I won't be able to listen in this time around (then again, I never really have the oppurunity. I even forgot when I was supposed to be on ) 

Can you touch on the subject of wabi-kusa? Is there another name for it? Because apparently its just a brand name, like calling a tissue and Kleenex. I'm seriously confused because on one hand, its ADA's sole idea and they are the only ones that make it, but on the other its a complete style and ADA can't say our creativity is trademarked. 

Just curious to find out for myself and others.


----------



## Francis Xavier

Hey Da Plant Man,

We ran out of time without addressing your question, but I have a separate interview which I discuss that topic in:

http://www.tankgeek.com/2011/03/10/frank-wazeter-interview/


----------



## 5BodyBlade

Love the show Robert. I'd like to hear a guest speak about the Dutch tank and all that it entails. I have an aspiring Dutch tank, but so much emphasis is placed on the Nature Aquarium or Iwagumi styles now I feel the Dutch style is being phased out. In popularity at least.


----------



## Robert H

I love Dutch tanks too! I don't know of anyone in the USA who is an expert on Dutch aquascaping, and having a guest from Europe on the show is difficult because of the time difference. Its a great idea though, and I wish I could find someone.

This last saturday I had David Lass on to talk about LED lighting.


----------



## Robert H

July 8th, Aqua Botanic Radio Show- German Aquascaper, Jurijs Jutjajejvs, joins us live to talk about Amano's nature aquarium aquascaping in Germany! He is calling all the way from Germany just to talk to us! And yes you can call in to ask questions.

He is an accomplished and award winning aquascaper and teaches aquascaping. He is also the administrator at aquascapingworld.com

Join us.

Coming in August: Karen Randall


----------



## Robert H

*Claus Christensen*

July 29th, Sunday, 10 am PST, Claus Christensen, former CEO of Tropica Plants of Denmark will be on the Aqua Botanic Radio Show LIVE to answer questions and talk about aquatic plant biotopes based on his world travels to remote aquarium plant habitats, and the new trend of selling tissue culture plants. This is a rare opportunity. Never been to the AGA convention to hear him speak? This is your chance to talk to him directly!

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/aquabotanic/2012/07/29/aqua-botanic-radio-biotopes-claus-christensen


----------



## Robert H

I think there will be a few surprises on this show!


----------



## JoraaÑ

Very helpful talk show!


----------



## Robert H

well we had surprises of the BAD kind...

We had some technical problems in the beginning, which I exasperated, blogtalkradios phone lines went down for the first ten or 15 minutes of the show, but once we got Claus on the line it was fine from then on. The show is up in the archives for anyone who wants to listen to it, with the first ten minutes edited out.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

It was interesting to hear his observation about southern India. The entire densely populated southern part of the country didn't have a major impact on aquatic plant diversity because there were not a lot of waste dumped into the rivers. There were no factories or large industries dumping toxic waste into the rivers. I can see from the pictures in this link that the water in the rivers are clear, interesting plants like Fissidens, Eriocaulon and Microsorum grow well. https://plus.google.com/photos/1098...837052880254682778/albums/5733112161418649985


----------



## Robert H

I thought it was also interesting that he mentioned these clear rivers with dense diversity of plants were fed by underground springs, which is just what Tom Barr said. Tom said underground springs are rich in C02.


----------



## Robert H

August 12th, 10 am PST, Karen Randall joins us to discuss nano aquascaping and the upcoming AGA convention


----------



## Robert H

October 30th, 10 am PST, Wabi Kusa with Frank Wazeter and Kiran Ravin.
Kiran will be giving away Wabi Kusa kits to callers!

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/aquabo...botanic-radio-all-about-wabi-kusa-aquascaping


----------



## plantbrain

Robert H said:


> I thought it was also interesting that he mentioned these clear rivers with dense diversity of plants were fed by underground springs, which is just what Tom Barr said. Tom said underground springs are rich in C02.


This is true In NZ, Oz, Brazil, Florida, Texas, CA, China, Borneo, Suliwasi, India, Africa. Spring water is extremely stable and rich in CO2.


----------



## Robert H

Tom have you ever done a Wabi Kusa?


----------



## Robert H

I said October when I meant September! The show is today!


----------



## Centromochlus

Do you know if there's a way that you can listen to the show on your phone? Would like to hook it up to my stereo via my iphone while i'm on the road so i can listen!


----------



## Robert H

I have no idea, but if your phone has internet and you go to the show link, maybe you can listen to it that way


----------



## Robert H

I got the date right this time...


Aqua Botanic Radio- Vivarium set up for plants and frogs

Sat, October 13, 2012 10:00AM PST

Our special guest is John Clare live from England who will discuss with us the set up of a vivarium enclosure for plants and frogs. John is a recognized expert of frogs and other amphibians, has written for Reptiles Magazine, and has a web site forum called frogforum.net. Call in live to ask John questions. Photos courtesey of www.frogforum.net


----------



## Robert H

I have an artificial foam rock ledge that sticks to the glass of a frog enclosure with magnets. Looks very real. Free to anyone who wants it! I hope you will listen in to this show, it looks to be our biggest drawing show to date.

Here is a photo of one of the vivariums by John Clare, our guest speaker:


----------

